# Studying help



## teex (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum!

I'll be coming to Italy around March for 3 months to study whilst on my Gap Year there are plenty of italian language schools to choose from all over italy but no where seems to offer Latin. Im sure there must be somewhere in Italy that offers a Latin course, location isnt really an issue for me.

I'd be willing to come for the 3 months march-june the come back to the uk and come back in later summer months if there are any summer programmes any one knows of?
I've exhausted google and I've only found the 8 week course at university of bologna which starts too early for me as I need to be in the UK for June.

I never realised how hard it would be to study Latin in Italy and Ancient greek in Greece:confused2: (future classicist)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

(I'm sure i'll have loads more questions once i've secured a location)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, teex

I'm not too sure where you would be able to find Latin, but you might want to look into the University for Foreigners you can find around the country.

The most rerowned is in Perugia:
https://www.unistrapg.it/en

But there is also one in Siena that I know offers Latin courses, even if I'm not sure they could be completed in that little time:
CLUSS - Università per Stranieri di Siena

If you contact them directly, I'm sure they will be able to tell you something more specific.
There are also several other universities for foreigners ( Università per Stranieri ) troughout the country, but these two should be the ones with the most courses available.
The real problem is that Latin courses aren't as short as current language courses, so it might not be easy to find something different from that one in Bologna. ^^;


----------

